# DLINK DWL -520+

## moltimer

DLINK DWL-520+ Wireless 32-Bit PCI Adapter 64/128/256-Bit WE... I bought this and im dead afraid its not gonna work with linux... I still have the chance to cancel the order  :Smile:  Anyone knows if it works or doesn't?

yours truly, moltimer[/i]

----------

## karl420

I'm sure that it does. Don't be afraid  :Wink: 

Linux r0x.   :Twisted Evil: 

Karl

----------

## viz

Well..same here except that I've bought the DLINK 520+ already.

The DLINK 520+ (the + is very important in this case) is based on the acx100 chipset which isn't supported well under Linux.

Please have a look at http://support.dlink.com/faq/view.asp?prod_id=1042 .

There are two links to unofficial drivers, a binary driver and an attempt to develop an OSS driver for the acx100 chipset.

If it's still possible to cancel the order I would do so and buy the DWL 520 (without the +) which is afaik based on the prism chipset and should work without a flaw.

----------

## djand

Posting here for future readers.  Beware the DWL-520!  The last ( C1 ) revision changed chipset completely.  You will likely be better off trying to get the 520+ going than the 520 you may still find on store shelves.

http://support.dlink.com/Products/DWL520.asp

If you can find a 520 A or B revision, then go for it.  Otherwise, the 520+ support via the ACX100 project is starting to work fairly well.

----------

## AnimalMachine

YMMV, but I couldn't get the acx100 or the binary drivers to work with my card. I returned it and got a Dlink-810+ to do my bidding ...

----------

